# Deacted, reacted, then deacted again...



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

A friend of mine was deactivated for low ratings. After much useless back-and-forth with support, they made him pay $50 dollars for some stupid online test to be reactivated. Then the very next day his account was deactivated again. Anybody else hear of any nonsense like this?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> A friend of mine was deactivated for low ratings. After much useless back-and-forth with support, they made him pay $50 dollars for some stupid online test to be reactivated. Then the very next day his account was deactivated again. Anybody else hear of any nonsense like this?


Yup.. they didn't reset his ratings properly, and he was cut for having bad ratings. Basically he was supposed to have been given X amount of time to improve his ratings and instead they never put the protections in and the system re-cut him.

Or the first person he drove rated him a 1 and he dropped below the cut line again.

his mistakes was

1. paying $50 to get reactivated
2. being a lousy driver
3. taking the wrong trips (some trips WILL result in low ratings no matter what you do)
4. driving for uber in the first place


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol at your friend paying to get reactivated. If they deactivate you you shouldn't look back he has no one to blame but himself


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Haha


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Sounds like a lawsuit. At least small claims for the $50. It will cost Fuber a lot more than that to have an attorney represent them.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lol lawsuit


----------

